# 06/20 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Bryan's Back!



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

> SmackDown LIVE General Manager Daniel Bryan returns to Team Blue this week and has promised his first act will be to address the controversy surrounding Carmella’s victory in the first-ever Women’s Money in the Bank Ladder Match. How will Bryan handle this and the rest of the fallout from WWE Money in the Bank? Find out tonight at 8/7 C on USA Network!











*How will Carmella’s controversial Money in the Bank Ladder Match victory be addressed?*​


> Though Daniel Bryan is likely excited about his return to Team Blue, The Beard has vowed to immediately address the controversy surrounding Carmella’s victory in the first-ever Women’s Money in the Bank Ladder Match.
> 
> The Princess of Staten Island walked out with a contract for a guaranteed SmackDown Women’s Championship Match, but only after James Ellsworth knocked Becky Lynch off a ladder and climbed it himself, retrieving the briefcase and dropping it into the waiting arms of Carmella.
> 
> Through social media, the other Ladder Match participants have expressed their fury over Ellsworth ruining their historic moment. With all eyes in the WWE Universe turning toward Team Blue, how will Bryan settle this controversial matter?











*The Lone Wolf reigns as Mr. Money in the Bank*​


> Baron Corbin stood tall at the conclusion of WWE Money in the Bank, winning the Ladder Match to earn a guaranteed WWE Championship Match at any time over the next year. The Lone Wolf wasted no time inserting himself into the title picture, confronting titleholder Jinder Mahal on WWE Talking Smack after WWE Money in the Bank.
> 
> With Corbin eying the right moment to strike, will SmackDown LIVE provide him with an opening to take the WWE Championship?











*
Will The Viper be looking for payback on Mahal?*​


> Jinder Mahal once again proved just how low he’s willing to go to keep the WWE Championship, as The Singh Brothers caused a distraction by threatening Randy Orton’s father, WWE Hall of Famer “Cowboy” Bob Orton. Mahal took advantage of Sunil & Samir’s blatant display of disrespect, defeating The Viper at WWE Money in the Bank.
> 
> The Modern-Day Maharaja will surely be ready to gloat after beating Orton in his hometown of St. Louis, but will Mahal have to watch out for a retribution-minded Viper?











*
Will Mike & Maria Kanellis bring the power of love to Tuesday nights?*​


> The power of love is a curious thing, and it’s coming to SmackDown LIVE.
> 
> Maria Kanellis returned to WWE at Money in the Bank, revealing that she had been searching for the perfect partner during her time away. That search ended when she met her husband, Mike Kanellis. Now, the couple claims they’re here to teach Team Blue about the power of love, whatever that may entail. The happy couple capped off their arrival with a romantic slow dance for the WWE Universe, seemingly giving credence to their claims.
> 
> Will Maria & Mike continue to teach their lessons in love to the WWE Universe? Find out on SmackDown LIVE, tonight at 8/7 C on USA Network!











*
Daniel Bryan returns to SmackDown LIVE tonight*​


> The Beard is coming back!
> 
> SmackDown LIVE General Manager Daniel Bryan revealed on Twitter last Friday that he will return to Team Blue this week.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Nice to have Bryan back on the show. It will be nice to see him lay into that ridiculous ending of the women's mitb match.


----------



## Moho Hwoarang (Dec 4, 2016)

It looks like Orton VS Jinder is not over, I'm predicting Orton VS Singh Brothers in a handicap match in the build this time.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Where the fuck is Rusev. Have him come back, turn face and beat Jinder for the Title.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

How embarrassing that Bennett is Mike Kanellis in WWE. Its fitting though, he'd be an absolute nobody without Maria and her short shorts.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Gonna give this a miss, not looking forward to jinder and ortons feud continuing or the rest after the crap we saw at money in the bank


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Time for the AJ Styles show :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for the BLUE BRAND! :liquor


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Keep Corbin's dull boring ass away from Randy as far as possible


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

Usually I'm excited for SDL but they've disappointed me week after week with their crap quality. Look at the talent that's in SDL and what they're doing with it. You have * Styles, KO, Nakamura, Zayn, Becky, Charlotte and Orton * and yet they've been booking themselves to oblivion outside of the Tag Team scene, which is fine. 

In the span of 6 months, the WWE title has went from the most prestigious title to the most irrelevant thanks Mahal. In the span of 6 months, KO, Styles, Orton, Becky and Charlotte respectively have went from having one of the strongest booking to being almost irrelevant. 

The Women's MTIB winner is shit. The Men's MTIB winner is also shit (because its too soon for him). Styles' face turn is slowly killing him. Nakamura's presentation overally is killing himself (those weak kicks tho..), Charlotte's in a limbo because she's tweener at best now, Orton went from being killed by Brock, to having that LOL-worthy match at WM to jobbing to Mahal at every turn possible and KO is just..KO.

Not really excited tbh. They really fucked up SDL.


----------



## WrestlingFxnxtic (Feb 23, 2017)

Anyone have any thoughts on how the Women's MITB Ladder match will be addressed/dealt with tonight?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Quite possibly tonight...


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Only watching this to see how much of a shitfest SD live is in after MITB lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Another week another terrible preview going into Smackdown.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

After sundays PPV I am not even tempted to tune into Smackdown this week. I'll look at the spoilers in the morning


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

With Bryan back, I'm looking forward to Talking Smack again. Not interested in much on SDL after MITB.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Quite possibly tonight...


Based on the preview I wouldn't get your hopes up :sadbecky


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

CJ said:


> Based on the preview I wouldn't get your hopes up :sadbecky


Yeah we'll see...


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Corbin's promos :done 
Hopefully Rusev returns and destroys his boring ass


----------



## KaZaaM (Jun 18, 2017)

Thinking Shane will restart the Women's MITB match tonight. Also glad to see D-Bry back.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Yeah I can see them having a "rematch"


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

after a really entertaining MitB i'm really into smackdown this week. they're really onto something lately, i love it


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'm not expecting the show to ever be as good as it once was. But can we get back on track please?

The last month it's been just a series of random matches which isn't suprising considering they were building to 2 MITB Ladder matches. And it doesn't help that Mahal is still the WWE Champion right now.

But, now we're past MITB. Mike and Maria are here. Rusev might be back tonight. Can we just have some interesting things happen? Please?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Only gonna tune in to see how they address Ellsworth helping Carmella win MITB


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Who will be the next challenger for Jinder Mahal after his successful defense at Money in the Bank?
- Will Daniel Bryan congratulate Baron Corbin for becoming Mr. MITB upon his return tonight?
- How will Mike Kanellis and Maria Kanellis make their presence felt on the blue brand in their debut tonight?
- What does Becky Lynch have to say after James Ellsworth screwed her out of becoming Miss MITB and awarded Carmella the win?
- Will the New Day receive another opportunity for the tag titles after the Usos got themselves counted out at the ppv?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Gott say, I'm not really looking forward to the show tonight. Jinder still as champ and Corbin with the briefcase? Ugh.

Interested in the women's stuff though.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Shameful that Rusev, the most well rounded wrestler on the roster not named Chris Jericho, has never been treated like a main eventer, but talentless scrubs like Jinder Mahal is the WWE champion and another talentless scrub like Boring Corbin is the Money in the Bank winner.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Getting the Carmella segment out of the way first? well looks like I wont have to tune in for long.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Alright, lets see where they're going with this Women's Division. Let the fuckery ensue. *


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

he's back :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Carmella looking fine than a motherfucker

kada


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Anyone got a stream?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Finally Carmella gets heat.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Carmella still getting no reaction :lmao


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

ellsworth :mark


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Holy shit they're really building SD around the women's MITB :lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"who cares?"

Pretty much what Vince thinks too. :lol


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Damn, it doesn't matter how much they do with Carmella, but that entrance gets her no heat..


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> I'm not expecting the show to ever be as good as it once was. But can we get back on track please?
> 
> The last month it's been just a series of random matches which isn't suprising considering they were building to 2 MITB Ladder matches. And it doesn't help that Mahal is still the WWE Champion right now.
> 
> But, now we're past MITB. Mike and Maria are here. Rusev might be back tonight. Can we just have some interesting things happen? Please?


 The show is gutter trash now, honestly I really Raw might be a lot better now :lol

The show has ZERO big moments and has been on filler mode for months.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Ace said:


> Holy shit they're really building SD around the women's MITB :lmao


I warned you


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

"Hold me these bro"

Ellsworth friend zoned so hard :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Carmella and Ellsworth. 2 of the most worthless on the roster. Carmella has done absolutely nothing, and she was awful in that MITB match. Took no bumps hardly, because she's still green in the ring.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Carmella not bad at all on the mic.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Nolo King said:


> Damn, it doesn't matter how much they do with Carmella, but that entrance gets her no heat..


At least they fixed her theme so you don't hear the silence as much.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

I wish that Charotte and Nattie would point out that Carmella's dad was just a jobber whose greatest claim to fame is being Razor Ramon's debut match.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

The cerebral Carmella. Nice..


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

God Movement said:


> I warned you


 I hope this show tanks, the last thing we need is this show doing well and getting more of this shit fpalm

Nothing against the women, but who gives a shit about this troll job?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Carmella is all right on the mic.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Solid promo by Carmella.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

she is cutting a decent promo


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

She is doing quite well out there, tbh.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

carmella > alexa bliss


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Carmella's really good on the mic. Probably the best women mic worker on SD tbh. I'm cool with her winning the contract off that alone.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

carmella is better than any of the horsewomen on the mic tbh.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Carmella should drop Ellsworth.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Carmella calling out the marks :heston


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Out of all of the women on both shows, she's top 3, maybe top 2 on the mic.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

SHE'S GOT A POINT, STING


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Carmella need to stop talking. Lord that was painful to listen to


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Carmella doing so good :mark :mark


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Stripping Carmella's briefcase would be an ultimate travesty.. She caught the darn case guys!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Solid promo by Carmella, glad to see shes finally getting mic time again.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn Carmella was getting some mega heat there. I do hope they put the belt on her soon.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Carmella was great, and looked genuinely pissed off the crowd didn't count her win as legitimate.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Flair Flop said:


> I wish that Charotte and Nattie would point out that Carmella's dad was just a jobber whose greatest claim to fame is being Razor Ramon's debut match.


Wouldn't matter much, it's not as if her father means anything to her character. The insults to Charolette and Natayla mean more because their relatives legacies are an integral part of their gimmicks.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Carmella > Alexa Bliss


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Seriously, why the fuck would men watch this?

Women's wrestling doesn't draw from them, if this shit gets 1/4 or more the show fpalm


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Wow, she got that legit strong heat with that promo.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

We need Cass to go to Smackdown, kill Ellsworth, pairing him with Carmella and make her tell James that he only uses him for winning the MITB match and he is a worthless piece of nothing now. Nuclear heat.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

They should give her a different theme though.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Carmella reminds me of those pornstars that are into humiliation porn and claim they do it to empower themselves..


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

charlotte taller than bryan :lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Well, we go from a really good women's promo to a bad one. Thanks Charlotte.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Nakamura vs Ziggler in a pointless match :lmao


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Are Nakamura and Ziggler still feuding? Don't see what else he's involved in for the time being.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Ziggler against Nakamura yet again
Haper being fed to jinder

not looking promising


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Fuck. Nakamura vs Ziggler again?!


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Nakamura and Ziggler AGAIN!?!?

:vincefu


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Luke Harper bout to job again.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Who knew that Carmella would be the heel to receive the most heat this week? :lol

Great heel promo nonetheless :clap


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Harper deserves a push.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

They seriously can't take the briefcase away from her, not when as she pointed out multiple superstars in the past have had the match given to them by outside interference. Plus with the heat shes getting it would dumb.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Man, these two announced matches are surely gonna put asses in the seats.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Skull Crushing Finale said:


> Finally Carmella gets heat.


Barely. I think Meekmahan might be getting buyer's remorse.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Where are those marks who were saying Carmella doesn't get heat?


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Dang somehow I thought the first segment was gonna be Bryan/Shane addressing this Woman's MITB mess. Cut off a phone convo about a credit card dispute "Hey I got something important goin on here! I'll call back!" 

Well, sh!t the bed Now I gotta call back and sit on hold again waiting to speak to a representative again UGH!!!


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

arch.unleash said:


> Man, these two announced matches are surely gonna put asses in the seats.


:grin2: Put my ass in bed early.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

You know how shit RAW is when a carmella promo in the opening segment of smackdown is better than anything we saw on yesterdays raw


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Harper about to job to fucking Jinder :fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hope they don't make Carmella defend the briefcase cos that would just be pointless.

And she has a huge point cos there is no rules in a MITB match. Liked the callback to Seth's win.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why's the first match gotta be these fuckers?....*Sigh*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

ugh why is new day still a thing?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm happy that the new day chose Vomit as the color for their new attire.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The High King said:


> You know how shit RAW is when a carmella promo in the opening segment of smackdown is better than anything we saw on yesterdays raw


 Joe-Reigns and Cass's turn will be better than anything we see tonight.

SD has been garbage for months, Raw is definitely the better show atm.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Leather Rebel said:


> We need Cass to go to Smackdown, kill Ellsworth, pairing him with Carmella and make her tell James that he only uses him for winning the MITB match and he is a worthless piece of nothing now. Nuclear heat.


I feel if Carmella dumped Ellsworth she'd get pops rather than heat. Up until now, he's been getting more heat than she has.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Harper/Jinder? Wow... a guy that actually deserves a WWE Title shot is about to job to a guy that shouldn't have ever been put near the WWE Title (let alone win it). Great. 

Still, maybe Harper can get a good match out of Jinder.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

The High King said:


> You know how shit RAW is when a carmella promo in the opening segment of smackdown is better than anything we saw on yesterdays raw


Nah, Enzo/Cass segment was phenomenal.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah retards show us again how you just stood there and allowed them to take the count out when you could have broken it by going outside the ring, fucking idiots.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

So Harper now is going to job to fucking Jinder? :fpalm


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

At least they warned us before New Day came on


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Carmella's promo was better than most of Raw, but the Enzo/Cass segment was better. Strowman's return was cool too.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I can't tell if its this channel or if my cable provider is having issues but this shit is skipping like a mother fucker.

EDIT: seems to just be WWE's broadcast commercials are fine.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Big night stick lol


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

At least I'll get to see the Modern Day Maharaja lay the smackdown on that overrated jabroni Harper.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Harper/Jinder? Wow... a guy that actually deserves a WWE Title shot is about to job to a guy that shouldn't have ever been put near the WWE Title (let alone win it). Great.
> 
> Still, maybe Harper can get a good match out of Jinder.


Isn't it sad when we have to hope the opponent can drag the champion to a good match?


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

ah so jimmy uso is the fat one

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Enzo Cass was abysmal, it was so obvious and then they over played it and explained it so much even the most retarded flid on the planet would have known.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

How has Carmella been overlooked? She made it to the main roster with very little experience, beat Natalya clean in her first match, had a high profile feud with Nikki Bella which is rare considering women's feuds rarely get much attention if they don't involve a title, beat Naomi while she was champ, had multiple title shots and won the first women's MITB match. All this in roughly her first year on the main roster and while she's been doing good mic and character work let's not pretend that she's been blowing people away with her matches. Some of you might say she was just being heelish but she was on the verge of tears when she said that so it felt like genuine entitlement, kind of like AJ's pipebomb that she cut on the divas a few years ago.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Show seems like it's going to be shit tonight.

I'm off.


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Harper/Jinder? Wow... a guy that actually deserves a WWE Title shot is about to job to a guy that shouldn't have ever been put near the WWE Title (let alone win it). Great.
> 
> Still, maybe Harper can get a good match out of Jinder.


Jinders matches have been solid with Randy. 

Hasnt had any botch fests 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Badshah e Hind said:


> Jinders matches have been solid with Randy.
> 
> Hasnt had any botch fests
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Except when he tries to do a figure four.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I want to see Rusev and then go to bed but looks like they will save him for last.

Also interested in what Maria & husband will do


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Badshah e Hind said:


> Jinders matches have been solid with Randy.
> 
> Hasnt had any botch fests
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Honestly, I haven't seen the Orton matches.

But his match with Styles on Smackdown sucked. If that match sucked, I find it hard to believe Orton could do much better (maybe he did, but it's just hard to believe).


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

If Harper is so great why people don't support him instead of receive him with silence almost every times he makes his entrance?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Uh, if the Uso's are being cowards, they should let New Day disqualify themselves..


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Tamina's big ass bruise. Damn.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Daniel Bryan trying to keep all these hos in check


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Kayfabe Bryan is such a useless character, he can't even go to the bathroom without consulting Shane.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

God this dumb bitch always has to mention her stupid cats in some way. Just please never open your mouth again.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Man, this free agent crap is insane.. lawls. Can't get over that..


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Jesus christ Orton how many years have you been in this business?

You still sound bored and like you are reading straight off a script during your promos..


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Forum went down for everyone I assume?

Anyway, this match has done a much better job of making Nakamura look good compared to his last match with Dolph.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

why is this match going on for this long?

it's quite good but it looks like it won't even start any feuds


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Forum went down for everyone I assume?
> 
> Anyway, this match has done a much better job of making Nakamura look good compared to his last match with Dolph.


for over a half an hour the forum was down for me


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

I mean, it's starting to pick up at least. I kinda want Dolph to lead the match.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Good match so far. Especially liked the beginning.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i fucking hate finisher kick outs its so overdone


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Nak and Ziggler have no chemistry.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> If Harper is so great why people don't support him instead of receive him with silence almost every times he makes his entrance?


This argument should be used for Boring Corbin considering that he's featured WAY more, has a defined character, gets mic time every week (and embarrasses himself every week on the mic) and still gets silence.


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

making shinsuke look like a total geek going this long n struggling vs a washed up Dolph. 

way to go WWE

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Good match.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

That was a pretty solid match.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Nak pretty much dominated Dolph most of the match.. the way it should be.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Damn good match. A lot better than their Backlash match.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

what the fuck is it with these rematches


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Poor Sami, deserves so much better..


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Problem about the match was that it was 30 minutes without any feud progression.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

That was the first Nakamura main roster match I've seen. Actually pretty good. But he's tailored his style to Japanese audiences so he's not getting big pops when he hits his big shit. It's too many knee strikes, I think fans have trouble differentiating between it all.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Becky with an emotional and realistic promo about what she's been through on SDLive.

I like it.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Hell, not even Smackdown can do a good job with Sami.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That match was better than their PPV match. Welcome back everyone, Forum died for a while

Ginger geeks alliance?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Charlotte should take notes of this promo. Amazing stuff..


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Good match, which will show us the double standard of this forum, Dolph gave everything he could to defeat Nakamura yet still he lost the match, with Nakamura kicking out of every finisher of the blonde one. You know people would be complaining if this was Roman kicking out of every finisher.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Really curious to see what Mike and Maria do tonight, to see if they start a feud, part of me thinks Dillinger would be a great feud for Mike to start with.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

"land of hand outs" bitches taking muh lines


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

If I was Bryan, I would just say, "Look here, bitch. At the end of the day, Carmella won. Deal with it. Damn, y'all are starting to get on my nerves. Leave me the hell alone and just be ready for your match tonight."


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Becky and Sami... both wrestlers that SHOULD be holding the contracts right now... think WWE was taking the piss with that interaction between the two of them..


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Poor Becky!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Becky is the best mic worker in the division, Nobody else has her range of emotion


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

That Naka match was awesome.

I love the open challenge KO has going.

Interested to see what they do with the women's MITB. Becky gave a great promo backstage.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Really curious to see what Mike and Maria do tonight, to see if they start a feud, part of me thinks Dillinger would be a great feud for Mike to start with.


I still can't believe they made him use Maria's last name, it will never not make me laugh lol


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I hope my boy Jinder gets the main event tonight


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Becky heel turn coming I think 'cos following the rules don't work' reason


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

the_hound said:


> what the fuck is it with these rematches


It's the WWE way.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mango13 said:


> I still can't believe they made him use Maria's last name, it will never not make me laugh lol


Lol yeah, JBL was hilarious when it just showed him looking bewildered and just said "....He took her last name" :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Becky doesn't have the best matches, but she sure as hell can cut a babyface promo better than anyone in the division, hell, I can't think anyone better in the company atm.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

redban said:


> I hope my boy Jinder gets the main event tonight


Jinder vs Luke Harper sounds like the perfect main event.





For Velocity.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Think Mike/Maria come out for KO open challenge? or naw?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Cryptvill said:


> Think Mike/Maria come out for KO open challenge? or naw?


Probably not because they are all heels.

A face Rusev would be pretty cool.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ya know this is just making the women all look like a bunch of whiny bitches, you didn't see all of the men complaining all night long when Kane helped Rollins get the briefcase, they just moved on and accepted it.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Ya know this is just making the women all look like a bunch of whiny bitches, you didn't see all of the men complaining all night long when Kane helped Rollins get the briefcase, they just moved on and accepted it.


But didnt Rollins actually climb up and get it himself?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

owens vs aj styles


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Ya know this is just making the women all look like a bunch of whiny bitches, you didn't see all of the men complaining all night long when Kane helped Rollins get the briefcase, they just moved on and accepted it.


Becky was still complaining about Alexa using the La Luchadora thing in her MITB post-match WWE.com interview. Shit was like 6 months ago.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Ya know this is just making the women all look like a bunch of whiny bitches, *you didn't see all of the men complaining all night long when Kane helped Rollins get the briefcase, they just moved on and accepted it*.


In retrospect they would have got fired :lmao

The roster was made to look like pussies in the face of The Authority.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Goodness, they destroyed Kevin Owens some how..


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I thought KO was gonna say "make Smackdown great again". :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Owens is going back to basics as a heel and getting in shape. This Face of America gimmick isn't great but it's a good step for him right now. Reminds me a bit of Cesaro's US title run.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh looks its another rematch, swear to god this company at times (i do love aj and owens)

WTF


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

lol at these two mid carders.. 

can we get on to the ME with Jinder Mahal and Luke Harper.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Crickets for AA.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

American Alpha?

These and The Revival should stay on NXT forever.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


:dance :dance :dance


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Why is AJ motherfucking Styles in the midcard?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Yup, American Alpha is back..


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Good match, which will show us the double standard of this forum, Dolph gave everything he could to defeat Nakamura yet still he lost the match, with Nakamura kicking out of every finisher of the blonde one. You know people would be complaining if this was Roman kicking out of every finisher.


Meltzer would have given it 4 3/4 *s if it was in Tokyo.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Kevin Owens wins tonight then Gable moves to whatever city is in Smackdown next week.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Kevin Owens sounds like an angry prison ****.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

This is kind of weird, but fuck it I dig Gable getting a singles match against a bigger star like Owens.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

oh look Charlie Haas and Shelton Benjamin are back.. Charlie wants the US title.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Wow the pre-match angle and beginning of the match was straight out of the 80s.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ok this is new, color me impressed


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

arch.unleash said:


> Why is AJ motherfucking Styles in the midcard?


To make room for Jinder Mahal and Boring Corbin.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

K-O is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

But but but he's from Minnesota...

EDIT Ok, nevermind


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Owens is great. Very happy they're trying something different with AA since the cold match approach clearly wasn't working no matter how strong they were booked.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

If they haven't gotten anything planned for talent, why shoe horn them into shows.

Should have given AJ the next few weeks off and set for a feud with Ziggler later.

KO should be facing Cena at Battleground.

What the hell is Cena doing at Battleground now?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

"Don't Touch Me!" :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877334773420756993


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Bryan Jericho said:


> But didnt Rollins actually climb up and get it himself?


Doesn't matter, he interfered in the match and was the sole reason the others didn't win and Rollins did, its the same thing.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That segment was funny :lol KO's reactions to Gable saying he moved to Dayton and then AJ saying he knew the address hahaha.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Smackdown is taking their land of opportunity moniker way to far.

It's become jobber paradise.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

This should be a good match. Smart to use AA in the midcard if not in tag title picture


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Good match, which will show us the double standard of this forum, Dolph gave everything he could to defeat Nakamura yet still he lost the match, with Nakamura kicking out of every finisher of the blonde one. You know people would be complaining if this was Roman kicking out of every finisher.


I disagree. One of the biggest complaints on this forum is people kicking out of finishing moves. 

The match itself was awesome, Nak's best match on the main roster. His kick at the end hit hard and the match made him look legit.

But the whole finisher spam--> kickout is a very common complaint that goes beyond Roman Reigns or any one superstar.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Gable looks excellent as a singles competitor.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Gable's moonsault is gorgeous.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Doesn't matter, he interfered in the match and was the sole reason the others didn't win and Rollins did, its the same thing.


Not even remotely the same thing. He didnt physically climb the ladder, grab the case and hand it to Rollins.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chad Gable looks like he stole one of The Steiner Brothers old singlets


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Damn, they gave Gable most of the match but it should've gone longer.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow, AJ's hair is looking great now.

It's moved passed that bad soccer mom stage.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Leather Rebel said:


> We need Cass to go to Smackdown, kill Ellsworth, pairing him with Carmella and make her tell James that he only uses him for winning the MITB match and he is a worthless piece of nothing now. Nuclear heat.


Fuck yes book this!


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Damn, he just finished him like he was nothing.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Is that all you fucking have AJ do tonight. Sit on the fucking commentary desk? fpalm


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

People love to call finn balor a midget but how fucking small does Daniel Bryan look?

Wasn't he a super fan favorite on here?


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

That's it? They even forgot how to showcase their talents.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol of course they gotta pin the champions to get the shot, this fucking company is so ass backwards.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

If they're not going to do anything with American Alpha, I'd really enjoy more solo Chad Gable.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

of course these two are going to split up, first nxt, then raw now smackdown


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

I really hate that no.1 contenderships are earned by beating the champs.


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

Why they can't have a number 1 contender match instead


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

I like that interaction with D Bryan and the Hype bros. I DONT understand why they set them up in a #1 contender match with.... the fucking champs. Why not set them up with AA or New Day Or Breezango? Doesn't make much sense to go against the USO's.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Is that all you fucking have AJ do tonight. Sit on the fucking commentary desk? fpalm


 He shouldn't have even been on the show tonight tbh. There was nothing for him this week.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Xenoblade said:


> People love to call finn balor a midget but how fucking small does Daniel Bryan look?
> 
> Wasn't he a super fan favorite on here?


Bryan was so good that his size couldn't stop him. His work looked way more legit than Finn's dropkick slingblade spams.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

"The Hype Bros just pinned the tag champs, Maggle!!!"


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

That was a great promo by Carmella. Got some legit heat. :mark:

James wasn't bad either. 

:bjpenn


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Not even remotely the same thing. He didnt physically climb the ladder, grab the case and hand it to Rollins.


Heres the thing, there is no rules in the match, there isn't a rule that says you can't have someone hand you the briefcase to win. It fell into Carmella's hands, regardless if it was from Ellsworth or if it just fell off on its own.

I remember an X Division match where the X literally just fell and one of the wrestlers caught it and got the win, thats how all matches like that go, you don't necessarily have to unhook it yourself just get it in ur hands.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I don't care what you say, I love this Zayn :lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

This is worst than the Pizzahut promo


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Do the right thing Daniel lol!


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

They are going all out with this Zayn gimmick.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Those Sonic drink things look amazing lol.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Daniel Bryan still the most over guy in the WWE lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Heres the thing, there is no rules in the match, there isn't a rule that says you can't have someone hand you the briefcase to win. It fell into Carmella's hands, regardless if it was from Ellsworth or if it just fell off on its own.
> 
> I remember an X Division match where the X literally just fell and one of the wrestlers caught it and got the win, thats how all matches like that go, you don't necessarily have to unhook it yourself just get it in ur hands.


By that logic anyone could come down and grab it. Naomi or Lana could have come down and climbed up and grabbed it. They weren't in the match BUT you said there are no rules so.....

And that Ultimate X was another one that made me shake my head over the finish.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

I love Sami Zayn. 10/10 commercial.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Those Sonic drink things look amazing lol.


If there was one near me I'd be there right now


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I haven't liked Angle, Foley, or Bryan in their roles. And this yes shyt is played out. 

This whole company is just lame. Wrestling hasn't been great since 1964.


----------



## peerlessly (Apr 3, 2016)

There's probably going to be a re-MITB next week at smackdown.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Daniel Bryan the most over star on SD. And damnnnnnnnn Charlotte looks amazing. (And I dont usually comment on the looks, but had to this time.)


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why they gotta come out there? Can't they just watch in the back? Or does he want them to directly bitch at him as soon as he says Carmella can keep it?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

peerlessly said:


> There's probably going to be a re-MITB next week at smackdown.


*If Carmella loses 
I riot*


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

the hell with that lion king theme Tamina.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

dose tamina tiddehs


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Bryan Jericho said:


> By that logic anyone could come down and grab it. Naomi or Lana could have come down and climbed up and grabbed it. They weren't in the match BUT you said there are no rules so.....
> 
> And that Ultimate X was another one that made me shake my head over the finish.


Its not just me that said there is no rules, JBL said it, Carmella said it. And i'm not saying anyone can just come get it, if they grabbed it and handed to someone in the match then yeah they would win.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Tamina wearing normal-ass clothes.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Gosh Bryan, do the right thing for goodness sakes..


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I swear if they don't let Carmella keep the case...


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Prayer Police said:


> Tamina wearing normal-ass clothes.


It's casual Tuesday.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Get em Bryan.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Daniel isn't gonna take Ellsworth's crap.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

charisma-less vanilla midget Daniel Bryan, ladies and gents


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jeff hardy jumps into the cage and becomes legal...............so................elsworth is legal in a nodq match


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Did Tamina just copy Charolette :lol


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Lol Tamina just said what Charlotte said.........


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charlotte should never have a mic in her hands, she fucking yells like every other word.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Abisial said:


> Did Tamina just copy Charolette :lol


Haha yup, that was horrible.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Tamina sucks at everything.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Tamina with DEM BARS...


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Can't Daniel Bryan just beat the shit out of Elsworth and the rest of the roster instead of this garbage? DUH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peerlessly (Apr 3, 2016)

Tamina with that half-assed insult.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Kinda stupid to take the briefcase


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

she just said what charlotte said lol clown


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh my goodness, what a crock of shit. Carmella won fair and square..


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Finally they do something that was common sense. And was easy to figure out


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

the_hound said:


> jeff hardy jumps into the cage and becomes legal...............so................elsworth is legal in a nodq match



Terrible comparison, Jeff was a competitor in the match. To win the match both people had to leave the cage, so there was nothing stopping him from just coming back inside.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That is... so stupid.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Are you fucking serious? She better fucking win next week.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow what was the fucking point of even doing that finish at MITB just to take it from her and re-do the fucking match on an episode of Smackdown?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Becky's lookin thick as fuk with those big thick thunderous thighs

Tamina could get it too, with those big ass tittays and nice phat donk


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Shitdown brehs


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I bet you Carmella is gonna win again next week.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Crowd booed the match three times already. Why are they repeating it? 

also, it seems like ppv wasn't done right as a whole as all old feuds were re-visited tonight.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Daniel should ban Ellsworth from ringside next week so he can't interfere.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Wow what was the fucking point of even doing that finish at MITB just to take it from her and re-do the fucking match on an episode of Smackdown?


Yup fucking dumb, she better win it again next week.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is so dumb.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

mmmmmmmmm next week we have 2 rematches from money in the bank................yup ladies and gents creative at its finest


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

If Carmella wins again (which I hope she does), this is really pointless.

Also next week's women's action is just the matches from MITB.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Tamina sucks at everything.


She didn't even understand how to deliver her line. That was so sad.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Damn, this PG infested company has Ellsworth standing there like a bitch while Carmella is getting her ass handed to her. Smh


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

James can technically just make sure no one else climbs the ladder..


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Carmella gonna win next week aswell fpalm


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Everyone calm down...she'll just win it again with ellsworth involved again


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Well.........that's one way to increase ratings a little.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

They basically been taking fans money for a few months now.


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

seriously fuck db for that decision.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

She's going to win next week.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So they basically just made the original match completely pointless. Good job WWE lol.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Badshah e Hind said:


> seriously fuck db for that decision.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Yup cause he made that decision lol!


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Paddy Power had no cash in at 1/18 on Sunday, Just shows someone leaks the stories ahead of time, Can't keep anything discreet this day and age


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rematches = just another day at the office for the WWE.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Thank you Daniel


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

vince can fuck off what retarded booking. 

carmella better win again

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

First off, TAMINA LOOOOOOOOOOOL. Charlotte: Natalya, I'll make you look like ELLSWORTH! TAMINA: Charlotte... ILL MAKE YOU LOOK LIKE ELLSWORTH.

LOOOOOL this KILLED ME. I don't think that was what WWE wanted from that, but it had me balling in laughter. HOW BAD can Tamina be with that insult? That was HORRENDOUS!!! LOOOOOOL. 5/5

Then, the re-do the match, WHY CAN'T THEY JUST GET IT RIGHT THE FIRST TIME. What is it with this company and ruining the historic moments that is handed to them on a silver platter?!?!?!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MrJT said:


> Everyone calm down...she'll just win it again with ellsworth involved again


Yeah but the thing is it will be pointless, if she wins again, why not just let her keep the briefcase to begin with then? If she doesn't win, the ending they done at MITB will be fucking pointless as well, its a no win situation, anything they do will be pointless and dumb.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> So they basically just made the original match completely pointless. Good job WWE lol.


Just another day at the office for the WWE bookers.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

We're getting the cash in next week aswell.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I just hope that the 2nd match is better, the first one was bad.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Why didn't just have Bryan come out on Sunday and restart the match???? Sort of happy because the finish was awful for the FIRST women's MITB.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

So....If they're going to do it again then why wasn't James Elisworth Banned from ringside? He's just going to get involved again.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

If someone told me last year when guys like AJ, Ambrose, Cena, Ziggler, Miz, Wyatt and Orton were killing it on SD that in just a year Jinder fucking Mahal will be beating Luke Harper in the mainevent I would've shot him in the head. This is depressing to watch, I'm out.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah but the thing is it will be pointless, if she wins again, why not just let her keep the briefcase to begin with then? If she doesn't win, the ending they done at MITB will be fucking pointless as well, its a no win situation, anything they do will be pointless and dumb.


Cuz they're stretching everything out til Summerslam


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Jinder Mahal vs Luke Harper as our main event..

ANd they wonder why their ratings suck plump ass.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Okay, main event time! Gotta love the champ!!!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Here comes the shittiest champion


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm genuinely salty about the stupid booking decision with the women's MITB, and I have no desire to watch this main event so im out for the night.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

People complain about the finish, they fix it. And y'all are still bitching because of course you are.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

If that was the Raw women's division that just did that there would be 3 threads on it already complaining


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

jinder perfecting cartoon villain dastardly look of evil.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> I just hope that the 2nd match is better, the first one was bad.


Hoping they told them to hold back, because they had this storyline, and they'll go all out in the rematch.

And Jinder is terrible. His music sucks and he gets zero reaction. Put the damn thing back on Orton.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Roy Mustang said:


> Why didn't just have Bryan come out on Sunday and restart the match???? Sort of happy because the finish was awful for the FIRST women's MITB.


I don't think Bryan was at the event which is stupid as well.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What a main event... *click*


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

This BS should not be main eventing.

Pathetic


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Safe to say another W for Raw?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Instead of officially taking the briefcase off of her, they could have just made her have to defend it next week. Taking it off her is dumb.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

I don't like that we have Jinder Mahal as our champion. I don't like that we have a completely random Jinder vs. Luke Harper match as the main event.

However, if you are going to have Jinder as champion, you make him be the champion and have him main event with this big-style entrance. Nice job there.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No one gives a fuck about Jinder, which is a bit sad since at least his entrance should get a reaction, it is pretty good.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Seriously no Mike and Maria? You can't get ur new talent over if you don't have them on the fucking show, they just debuted at MITB and they don't have them on the show the following week to follow up? Not even a fucking vignette? SDL is so fucking horrible when it comes to putting talent on the show.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Rusev or Randy?


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Oh and I know I'm late with this but WHY ARE THE HYPE BROS FIGHTING THE USOS FOR A #1 CONTENDER'S MATCH!?!?! THEY'RE THE CHAMPIONS! 

I HATE that shit. Makes NO sense.


----------



## peerlessly (Apr 3, 2016)

I hope Jinder isn't champion for too long....well, at least I get more sleeping time.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Harper is more over than Jinder :lmao


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Time for a commercial or so while we all ponder how the booking could be so fucking bad


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Good to see Jinder finally appear in the main event.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> Harper is more over than Jinder :lmao


LOL.

Can't believe some people on here actually like him as champion


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Zigglerpops said:


> Paddy Power had no cash in at 1/18 on Sunday, Just shows someone leaks the stories ahead of time, Can't keep anything discreet this day and age


yeah 99% certain becky wins next week and will turn heel like @legitboss suggested


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

God this sucks..

We have one World Champion who never shows his face, and another I wish never showed his face.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SD is actually making me enjoy Raw more, and I only have one favorite on it :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Seriously no Mike and Maria? You can't get ur new talent over if you don't have them on the fucking show, they just debuted at MITB and they don't have them on the show the following week to follow up? Not even a fucking vignette? SDL is so fucking horrible when it comes to putting talent on the show.


 No follow up of Mike and Maria and no Breezango.

This show is garbage, seriously they could have easily kept AJ and KO off to do it.

AJ and KO have no stories going into Battleground and KO should be saved for Cena. He needs an opponent for BG.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

That Singh brother was too much of a midget to catch Harper on his suicide dive :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Harper over... wow.


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

singh bros are hilarious jobbers

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Mahal no sold that dive lol


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Strategize said:


> People complain about the finish, they fix it. And y'all are still bitching because of course you are.


Tbf if this was the outcome may as well had the match restarted and not had this mess in the first place. 



JC00 said:


> If that was the Raw women's division that just did that there would be 3 threads on it already complaining


The whole thread is people complaining. As a Bliss mark myself please stop acting like Raw booking of the women is any better. If anything in general it is worse. 



Skull Crushing Finale said:


> Roy Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Why didn't just have Bryan come out on Sunday and restart the match???? Sort of happy because the finish was awful for the FIRST women's MITB.
> ...


Yeah should have done this sunday and just restart the match


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

God this is the main event, whilst people like AJ, Owens, Zayn, Nakamura are doing absolutely nothing... can't get any lamer than that.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Ace said:


> No follow up of Mike and Maria and no Breezango.
> 
> This show is garbage, seriously they could have easily kept AJ and KO off to do it.
> 
> AJ and KO have no stories going into Battleground and KO should be saved for Cena. He needs an opponent for BG.


Give me AJ & KO over Mike & Maria or Breezango every single time.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

My boy :harper still is over roud

And these fuckers keep him off tv for weeks :fuckthis


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is this match happening? and why is it the main event? Harper out of the fucking blue just gets a match with Jinder and it closes the show, lol this fucking company man.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

This match is plodding. Jinder is just awkward as fuck in the ring. His bumping is weird and his offense is boring. 

Harper trying to bring some life into this match, god bless him.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Does Jinder have one single unique move besides his finisher that no one else does? He seriously has like 2 moves.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

what the Lionel Richie is going on with Jinder's hair?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

What the fuck was the point of that lol?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Wack..


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Harper


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The guy that was actually over lost the match. lol.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Orton here to save the end of the show


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Harper can't even win with a distraction :cry


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Orton's potato-ing the shit out of those indians


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Give me AJ & KO over Mike & Maria or Breezango every single time.


 AJ and KO did nothing out there, it was pointless having them out there.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God this feud is still going on, jesus, we all know Orton isn't getting the belt back god just end this fucking feud already.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Harper is more over than Jinder :lmao


Harper is more over than Jinder and Corbin combined. But then again who isn't?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Orton/Mahal still? fpalm

Don't do this to me SD.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

good to see orton dripped his legs in a nice oil bath before he came for Jinder's Ass..

Gotta look nice and shiny before defending your fathers name.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

worst rko ever?


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Get in there Corbin!!!!!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Ace said:


> AJ and KO did nothing out there, it was pointless having them out there.


I believe they are still feuding so it moved things along having AJ commentate KO's match


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

MrJT said:


> worst rko ever?


The Singh Brothers are shiiiiit.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That was a stunner lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

What a lame ass show with a lame ass ending.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Orton is seriously gonna break one of the Singh Brothers necks one of these days.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Wasn't the best Smackdown. The women's drama dragged on too long when they could've ended it in the first segment.. Ending was nice though.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

SD shit the bed again

RAW wins another round


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

First hour was a solid show up to the end of Ziggler/Nakamura. Everything after that was stupid/shit.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Trophies said:


> Orton is seriously gonna break one of the Singh Brothers necks one of these days.


That's what they get for diving.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

I really liked the show :shrug


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MrJT said:


> SD shit the bed again
> 
> RAW wins another round


 Raw which was a one segment show last week and threw in the towel after that because of the NBA still managed to take the W last week :lmao

Things are THAT bad on SD now.



Strategize said:


> I really liked the show :shrug


 You're a women's division mark, so obviously you'd like a show much took featured the women for 40mins+

SD was genuinely better before the split :shrug


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

No Power of Love? That was honestly one of the main reasons I was tuning in!

Good show though. Anything that finally gets Chad Gable and Luke Harper back on my screen, as well as a pretty good Shinsuke-Ziggler match, gets a thumbs up from me.

Great promo by Carmella too! Never liked her on the mic before, but she brought it on SD.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Ace said:


> You're a women's division mark, so obviously you'd like a show much took featured the women for 40mins+


I liked the rest of the show aswell.


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

Xenoblade said:


> People love to call finn balor a midget but how fucking small does Daniel Bryan look?
> 
> Wasn't he a super fan favorite on here?


bryan was stockier than Finn also Bryan wasnt billed as this unstoppable beast who was on par with the big heavyweight main eventers despite being a dwarf vanilla midget like Finn is. 

DB actually has charisma n has more to his offense than dropkicks. 

DB was built as the supreme under dog. 

but Balor is already portrayed as a top star despite not having any of those qualities.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ace said:


> Raw which was a one segment show last week and threw in the towel after that because of the NBA still managed to take the W last week :lmao
> 
> Things are THAT bad on SD now.


3rd hour of Raw this week was better than SD.. There was actual progression in the 3rd hour of Raw.

Miz has his entourage now

Titus Brand now seem to be in the tag division. Which needed another team. 

Raw women were stagnant this week but the SD women's division did nothing but setup rematches from MITB for next week- MITB and Naomi/Lana again

Then the conclusion to the Enzo/Cass storyline


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm in favor of anything that makes WF cry.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Badshah e Hind said:


> bryan was stockier than Finn also Bryan wasnt billed as this unstoppable beast who was on par with the big heavyweight main eventers despite being a dwarf vanilla midget like Finn is.
> 
> DB actually has charisma n has more to his offense than dropkicks.
> 
> ...


 Bryan looked like a wrestler, Balor looks like a teenage heartthrob you see in crappy D list teen movies.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Ace said:


> Bryan looked like a wrestler, Balor looks like a *Armani Exchange spokesman.*


It's funny because it's true :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Still no Rusev then?


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

God this was so bad. Not one thing on this show interested me. I'm not watching Naka anymore. Styles is so watered down.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

All the controversy caused from the Women's MitB got people talking and bickering. It got so much heat that there will be a MitB match next week to have a real winner. Feel bad for Carmella. Her promo in the opening segment was awesome. Got me impressed. Took her that long to get me to react to her. I hope she wins the match again next week.

The theme for the rest of the show was rematches and storylines continuing. New Day/Usos are not done yet while Naomi grants Lana a rematch for the Title. I did not hate the Kevin Owens stuff but feel like AJ Styles has been washed down lately. Almost forgot the American Alpha were on Smackdown too. And wow, Jinder Mahal main evented Smackdown for once! The match was average against Luke Harper. A part of me finally realized that Harper and Dean Ambrose wear the same exact outfit to the ring. Can't believe they are not tag partners.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Smackdown is just so fucking boring nowadays, nothing of interest ever happens.

Last night the episode was focused around Carmella and the Women's MITB; however yet again through idiotic booking they put another nail in the coffin to what is already a diabolical division.

Meanwhile all we got was washed up rematches like Nakamura vs Ziggler or feuds continuing like Mahal vs Orton which is already so stale.

So what if Harper and Gable were back on our screens, what's going to happen next week or the week after that? They'll probably go missing again.

At least with Raw you get a couple of important watchable highlights here and there whether it's through a good match, a good segment or a good promo. Smackdown offers nothing right now, what's the point in watching?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I can't believe I'm saying this but the women's stuff was the only interesting thing on this show. And even then it was really just Carmella's promo. Setting up a fucking MITB rematch? :lol

Nakamura, Ziggler, Orton and Jinder constitute the most boring fucking upper card on a WWE show that I can ever remember. 

Not a good show this week.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

People don't like Randy yet still force themselves to watch him on tv just so they have something to complain about here.... :booklel


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Under 40 pgs even the day after. Im guessing the ratings will be awful. Even Mondays raw thread had about 20 more pgs than last week, so i knew there would be slightly higher ratings than the week before, but this? Even the smarks are skipping sdl now....


----------



## Irig (Mar 8, 2014)

No Rusev again, is he gonna debut on Smackdown or not? Kinda bored...

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Owens/Gable, Becky's promo and Carmella's promo were the highlights of this episode. 

We'll see where this Becky stuff is going. The worst route is a heel turn out of frustration. They start hot for 3 months and then quickly fizzle out long-term (i.e Ziggler). It's a great way to make a great face into a mediocre heel.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I really enjoyed the women's division stuff last night (minus the awful shit where they inerrupt/talk over eachother repeatedly which they seem to do every week). There wasn't a lot of work to do for 'mella to draw heat with that promo, as her & Ellsworth were already getting loud boos before they even started to talk, but it was a nice promo none-the-less. Becky's chat with D-Bry backstage was nice too. Her delivery always seems so real. Kinda feel like MitB was just the trailer for the actual match now though, which I'm not too pleased about. But I'd be lying if I said I wasn't looking forward to next week. Hope they get time and hope the finish isn't _too_ screwy.

At one point during the show I thought they _were_ actually going to go in an Ellsworth Vs. Becky direction, which I'd have been alright with.

It was nice to see Chad in the ring again and also nice to see Owens bumping pretty well for him. If the open challenge is going to be a thing again then the likes of Owens and/or Styles would be two solid picks to continue it.

Talking Smack. Oh my. It's such a difference to have Daniel back. Really entertaining episode throughout. Enjoyed every guest, and Renee is just so much more alive when Bryan's on with her.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

RAW destroyed SDL - easily.


----------

